# Musste krank gewesen sein



## Korba007

Hallo, möchte wissen wie sich obige Satz von den 2 anderen unterscheidet und ob meine Annahme zutreffend ist.
-Er muss krank sein. Ich bin (jetzt) fast sicher, dass er (jetzt) krank ist.
-Er muss krank gewesen sein. Ich bin (jetzt) fast sicher, dass er (damals) krank war.
-Er musste krank gewesen sein. Ich *war (damals)* fast sicher, dass er *(damals)* krank *war*. 

Danke.


----------



## anahiseri

Korba007 said:


> Hallo, möchte wissen wie sich obige Satz von den 2 anderen unterscheidet und ob meine Annahme zutreffend ist.
> -Er muss krank sein. Ich bin (jetzt) fast sicher, dass er (jetzt) krank ist.
> -Er muss krank gewesen sein. Ich bin (jetzt) fast sicher, dass er (damals) krank war.
> -Er musste krank gewesen sein. Inch *war (damals)* fast sicher, dass er *(damals)* krank *war*.
> 
> Danke.


Nr.3.   . . . dass er (damals) krank *gewesen* war


----------



## JClaudeK

Korba007 said:


> 3.) Er musste krank gewesen sein. Ich *war (damals)* fast sicher, dass er *(damals)* krank *war*.



Nicht unbedingt "damals".
Ich *bin/ war *(je nach Kontext) fast sicher, dass er *(damals)* krank (gewesen)* war*.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Nicht unbedingt "damals".


Diese Aussage ruft Zweifel in mir hervor.
Kann der Satz _Er musste krank gewesen sein _wirklich bedeuten ''ich bin jetzt fast sicher, dass er damals krank gewesen war''?
Könntest Du bitte ein Beispiel liefern bzw. Umstände beschreiben, unter denen eine solche Bedeutung einleuchten würde? Danke.


----------



## anahiseri

Mein Versuch:
Februar 2017. Anton fragt nach Boris. Christian antwortet: Er ist vorigen Monat nicht zum Unterricht gekommen, aber jetzt kommt er wieder.
April 2017. Anton sagt: Ich habe im Februar mit Christian gesprochen. Er sagte, Boris sei in Januar nicht zum Unterricht gekommen. Also dachte ich, im Januar musste Boris krank gewesen sein, sonst hätte er nicht gefehlt. Ich war fast sicher, dass er im Januar krank gewesen war.

Sehr realistisch ist diese Unterhaltung nicht, denn in der Umgangssprache verwendet man Konjunktiv II für die indirekte Rede, aber ich hoffe, es kommt euch verständlich vor.


----------



## anahiseri

Übrigens, Korba007, es fehlt noch eine Kombination in Deiner Liste: 

Er musste krank sein. Ich *war (damals)* fast sicher, dass er *(damals)* krank *war*.


----------



## bearded

anahiseri #5
<  dachte ich / ich war fast sicher..>  Also nicht ''denke ich/ich bin fast sicher''. Das ist eben die (meine) Schwierigkeit.
Es sieht so aus, als ob es im Deutschen doch eine Art _consecutio temporum _geben müsste.


----------



## anahiseri

entnommen aus deutschegrammatik20.de Es geht auch hier um eine Krankheit!
Leider nur Korba007s Sätze  1 und 2

_1. Vermutung_

Die Gegenwartsform der subjektiven Modalverben _müssen_, _können_, _dürfen_ und _mögen_ drückt eine Vermutung über die Gegenwart aus. Die Vergangenheitsform eine Vermutung über die Vergangenheit.

Modalverb subjektiv
Gegenwart: Er _muss_ krank _sein_. (=Ich bin sicher, dass er krank ist.)
Vergangenheit: Er _muss_ krank _gewesen sein_. (=Ich bin sicher, dass er krank war/gewesen ist.)

Subjektive Modalverben – Zeitformen


----------



## bearded

Danke, anahiseri.  Das hier Umstrittene ist ja die Korrespondenz zwischen _Er musste krank gewesen sein _und (laut JClaudeK möglich) ''ich *bin jetzt *fast sicher, dass er damals krank gewesen war''.
Für meine Ohren klingt ''er musste'' nämlich nur wie eine Vermutung in der und über die Vergangenheit (Du hast selber geschrieben ''ich *war *fast sicher, dass er...krank gewesen war''.


----------



## anahiseri

Das habe ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden:

Er *muss* ihr Vater *gewesen* *sein*. - Er war bereits in der Vergangenheit ihr Vater und ist es immer noch - so etwas ändert sich nicht. Sie *ist* * fast *sicher, dass er ihr Vater *war*.

"Er *musste* ihr Vater *gewesen* *sein*." deutet nun an, dass er nur in der Vergangenheit ihr Vater war, aber es nun nicht mehr ist. 
So ein Satz ist auch möglich, aber nur unter besonderen Umständen (z.B. nach dem seinem Tod). 

*Beispiel*: 
Mutter: (nachdem sie den vermeintlichen Vater auf Unterhalt verklagt hatte und diese Klage wegen Nicht-Vaterschaft abgewiesen wurde.) Aber er musste ihr Vater gewesen sein! Es kann niemand anderes gewesen sein, nur er.
Also: Sie *war* fast sicher, dass er ihr Vater *gewesen war.*

 Quelle: muss / müsste / musste gewesen sein. • super-spanisch.de


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Er musste krank gewesen sein. Ich *war (damals)* fast sicher, dass er *(damals)* krank *war*


Nein, das ist so nicht idiomatisch, sondern falsch verwendet. Nur die ersten beiden Beispiele aus #1 sind idiomatisch korrekt angewendet.



anahiseri said:


> Aber er musste ihr Vater gewesen sein! Es kann niemand anderes gewesen sein, nur er.


Auch hier muss es korrekt "Aber er muss ihr Vater gewesen sein!" heißen, denn an der Aussage ändert sich ja nichts durch den Tod des Vaters. Wenn überhaupt, dann soll das "musste" hier die Verzweiflung ausdrücken, nicht aber die Analogie zu der Aussage aus #1.

_ Er musste ihr Vater gewesen sein, sonst würde das alles keinen Sinn ergeben.
 Er musste ihr Vater sein, sonst würde das alles keinen Sinn ergeben._

Die Eigenschaft der Vaterschaft endet ja nicht mit dem Tod. Die Vergangenheitsform "gewesen sein" ergibt hier absolut keinen Sinn.


----------



## anahiseri

Aber wenn das Umstrittene das schwarz gedruckte ist, hilft es nichts, denn das habe ich geschrieben. . . .


----------



## anahiseri

Und zugegebenermaßen, das ist auch nur eine Meinung in einem anderen Forum


----------



## Kajjo

anahiseri said:


> Und zugegebenermaßen, das ist auch nur eine Meinung in einem anderen Forum


Meines Erachtens eindeutig falsch.


----------



## anahiseri

Kajjo said:


> Nein, das ist so nicht idiomatisch, sondern falsch verwendet. Nur die ersten beiden Beispiele aus #1 sind idiomatisch korrekt angewendet.
> 
> 
> Auch hier muss es korrekt "Aber er muss ihr Vater gewesen sein!" heißen, denn an der Aussage ändert sich ja nichts durch den Tod des Vaters. Wenn überhaupt, dann soll das "musste" hier die Verzweiflung ausdrücken, nicht aber die Analogie zu der Aussage aus #1.
> 
> _ Er musste ihr Vater gewesen sein, sonst würde das alles keinen Sinn ergeben.
> Er musste ihr Vater sein, sonst würde das alles keinen Sinn ergeben._
> 
> Die Eigenschaft der Vaterschaft endet ja nicht mit dem Tod. Die Vergangenheitsform "gewesen sein" ergibt hier absolut keinen Sinn.



Ich fürchte, Du hast recht (Recht?), Kajjo

(die Rechtschreibreform hab ich nicht mehr ganz mitbekommen, muss nachschlagen)


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> _Er musste krank gewesen sein _und (laut JClaudeK möglich) ''ich *bin jetzt *fast sicher, dass er damals krank gewesen war''.


Gerade mit "jetzt" wird  deutlich, dass diese Form möglich ist:

Ich dachte lange, er habe damals die Schule geschwänzt. Aber * jetzt bin *ich (fast) sicher, dass er (damals) krank (gewesen) *war*.'' (_Er *musste* krank gewesen sein. -_ anders kann es gar nicht sein.)


----------



## Kajjo

anahiseri said:


> Ich fürchte, Du hast recht (Recht?)


Beides ist richtig. Siehe canoonet - Amtliche Regelung: Substantive


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Ich dachte lange, er habe damals die Schule geschwänzt. Aber * jetzt bin *ich (fast) sicher, dass er (damals) krank (gewesen) *war*.''


Richtig.



> (_Er *musste* krank gewesen sein. -_ anders kann es gar nicht sein.)


_Er muss (tatsächlich) krank gewesen sein, (alles andere ergibt keinen Sinn)._

Es gibt keinen Grund für "musste". Es muss "muss" heißen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Korba007 said:


> -Er *musste* krank gewesen sein. Ich *war (damals)* fast sicher, dass er *(damals)* krank *war*.





Kajjo said:


> Es muss "muss" heißen.


Ja, richtig.


----------



## anahiseri

Meine letzte (oder vielleicht vorletzte ) Meldung.
Wann heißt es eurer Meinung nach, JClaudeK,  Kajjo *musste gewesen ssein*?


----------



## Korba007

bearded said:


> in der und über die Vergangenheit (


Vielleicht funktioniert es nur so in dieser Weise? Jemand erzählt etw und denkt dabei an die Vergangenheit.

Es wäre günstig wenn ein Muttersprachler es eins nach dem anderen erklären würde. 1)er muss krank sein. 2)er muss krank gewesen sein. 3) er musste krank sein. 4)er musste krank gewesen sein. Wobei glaube ich jeder die nr. 1 und 2 versteht. Was mich interessiert ist der Unterschied von 3 und 4 zwischen 1 und 2.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Es gibt keinen Grund für "musste". Es muss "muss" heißen.





JClaudeK said:


> Ja, richtig


JClaude, das steht aber im Widerspruch zu Deinem Beitrag #3, wo Du die Meinung vertratst, der Satz ''er musste krank gewesen sein'' könne unter Umständen auch ''ich bin fast sicher, dass er (damals) krank gewesen war'' bedeuten.  Da hast Du Dich zu 'musste' nicht negativ geäußert. Aber vermutlich hast Du es Dir inzwischen anders überlegt..


----------



## Korba007

Ich habe die deutschen Muttersprachler bei gutefrage.de gefragt.

1) ,,Bei z.B. "Er muss krank gewesen sein" wird in der Gegenwart die Vermutung ausgesprochen ("Er muss wohl krank gewesen sein" oder "Er kann nur krank gewesen sein"), hauptsächlich in der direkten Rede oder in den unmittelbar wiedergegebenen Gedanken des Autors.

Bei 'Er musste krank gewesen sein' liegt diese Vermutung in einer Erzählsituation der Vergangenheit, wie in vielen Romanen."
2) 
Zu 1. Ich muss krank gewesen sein, als dies und das passiert ist. 

2. Ich musste krank gewesen sein....... hier passt nur, dass ein Dritter dich gezwungen hat, diese Lüge zu erzählen.


----------



## anahiseri

Also doch weiter! Grammatik macht ja solchen Spaß!
Bravo, Korba007!
Ich meinerseits habe in Google nach "musste gewesen sein" gesucht und fünf Textfragmente herausgefischt. Ich habe aber nur eine tiff-Datei erhalten können, und habe keine große Lust, alles abzutippen. Und ohne genügend Kontext macht es keinen Sinn. Ich kann euch aber bestätigen, dass es narrative Texte waren, natürlich in der Vergangenheit erzählt.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Da hast Du Dich zu 'musste' nicht negativ geäußert. Aber vermutlich hast Du es Dir inzwischen anders überlegt.


Nee, nicht andres überlegt. Das war mir einfach entgangen, als ich den Satz mit 'musste' aus Kobras OP kopierte, und  ich bin erst durch Kajjos Hinweis darauf aufmerksam geworden - oder, wenn du willst, eines Besseren belehrt worden.


----------



## anahiseri

Ich tippe eins dieser Fragmente ab, habe nur die Namen abgekürzt.
LF war also versessen auf eine Ehe zwischen seiner Nichte und B. gewesen, KH anscheinend auch. Dann war B plötzlich abgeneigt, machte Schwierigkeiten. Das *musste* *gewesen* *sein*, als er sie, N, kennen gelernt hatte.
Der Roman heisst "Die Rache der Schachfigur", Autorin Emilia Scior


----------



## Kajjo

anahiseri said:


> Das *musste* *gewesen* *sein*, als er sie, N, kennen gelernt hatte.


Auch das ist einfach ein Grammatikfehler. Passiert halt, wenn man so viel in der Vergangenheit schreibt.



Korba007 said:


> Ich habe die deutschen Muttersprachler bei gutefrage.de gefragt.


GuteFrage kannst du für solche Dinge vergessen. Da antworten viele, die nur stark begrenzte Ahnung haben. Deswegen habe ich Antworten zu Deutschfragen dort weitestgehend aufgegeben. Es ist einfach zu lästig zwischen so vielen Stümpern zu antworten.

Muss krank gewesen sein vs musste krank gewesen sein. Unterschied?

Zumal der User "Sonnenperlchen" auch auf GF die richtige Antwort gegeben hat: "2. Ich musste krank gewesen sein....... hier passt nur, dass ein Dritter dich gezwungen hat, diese Lüge zu erzählen."


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> Auch das ist einfach ein Grammatikfehler. Passiert halt, wenn man so viel in der Vergangenheit schreibt.
> 
> 
> GuteFrage kannst du für solche Dinge vergessen. Da antworten viele, die nur stark begrenzte Ahnung haben. Deswegen habe ich Antworten zu Deutschfragen dort weitestgehend aufgegeben. Es ist einfach zu lästig zwischen so vielen Stümpern zu antworten.
> 
> Muss krank gewesen sein vs musste krank gewesen sein. Unterschied?
> 
> Zumal der User "Sonnenperlchen" auch auf GF die richtige Antwort gegeben hat: "2. Ich musste krank gewesen sein....... hier passt nur, dass ein Dritter dich gezwungen hat, diese Lüge zu erzählen."


Ich bin die 26 Einträge durchgegangen und kann weiterhin nicht ermitteln wie der Unterschied ist.  So wie du @Kajjo schreibst, diese Form gibt es einfach nicht und kann mal vorkommen wenn man viel in der Vergangenheit schreibt. Am Beispiel von wollen sieht man das sehr deutlich. Er will viele Kochrezepte kennen-er behauptet viele zu kennen. Er will viele gekannt haben-er behauptet viele gekannt zu haben. Er wollte viele K. gekannt haben-er behauptet*e*, viele K. gekannt zu haben. Funktioniert es dementsprechend mit 'müssen' nicht? Das wäre nr.1-ist die Form einfach falsch oder um zu resümieren kann man da einen Unterschied ausmachen? Hier, in #3 muss / müsste / musste gewesen sein. • super-spanisch.de findest du mehr Beispiele. Oder Hier: Die vierte Braut
Hier geht es bestimmt um etwas schon geschehenes, worüber im Rückblick auf die Vergangenheit erzähl wird. 
2) Wäre auch gut zu klären ob ''er musste krank sein'' sich irgendwie von ''er muss krank gewesen sein'' unterscheidet oder ist das das selbe in grün? Demnach unterscheidet sich ''er wollte reich gewesen sein'' von ''er wollte reich sein''?


----------



## anahiseri

Der Unterschied zwischen "er wollte reich gewesen sein'' und ''er wollte reich sein' ist klar: Im ersten Fall war es sein (unmöglicher, weil auf die Vergangenheit bezogener) Wunsch, als Kind reich gewesen zu sein; im zweiten Fall ist keine Erklärung nötig.(Angenommen, wir verstehen "wollen" im Sinne von "wünschen", nicht im Sinne von "behaupten".


----------



## Kajjo

_ Er will viele Kochrezepte kennen. = Er behauptet viele zu kennen.
 Er will viele gekannt haben. = Er behauptet viele gekannt (und wieder vergessen) zu haben. 
 Er wollte viele gekannt haben. <> Er behauptete, viele gekannt zu haben.
_
Der letzte Satz ist nicht wirklich idiomatisch. Im Präteritum verwendet man diese Konstruktion nur selten und sie klingt heutzutage nicht mehr natürlich. Verwende in der Vergangenheit lieber wirklich "behaupten" oder ähnliche Vollverben. Theoretisch möglich mag diese Form sein, in der Praxis ist sie äußerst selten und stößt Muttersprachlern eher als unnatürlich auf.

Ratschlag: Im Präsens ist "wollen = behaupten" fast immer bei passendem Kontext möglich und gut verständlich. Aber auch im Präsens sind die Bedeutungen "wollen = beabsichtigen" und "wollen = mögen" möglich. Für dich als Sprachlernender ist es einfacher, solche Konstruktionen in der aktiven Sprache nur in ganz klaren Fällen zu verwenden. Für das passive Sprachverständnis musst du "wollen = behaupten" aber natürlich kennen.

Mich wundert immer wieder, wie sehr du auf sehr ausgefallene, nicht gerade alltägliche Konstruktionen fixiert bist. Das hilft dir nicht, denn viel wichtiger wäre es, erst einmal die Grundlagen zu beherrschen als über Ausnahmen zu grübeln, die selbst manch einem Muttersprachler schwer fallen.


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> Er wollte viele gekannt haben. <> Er behauptete, viele gekannt zu haben.


Bei 'Behauptung' findest du das: canoonet - Verb: Modalverb: wollen

Ist also ''Er musste krank gewesen sein'' theoreitsch falsch und kann vorkommen wenn man, so wie du schriebst in der Vergangenheit im Schreiben ''versunken'' ist? Heißt ''er musste krank sein'' subjektiv dasgleiche wie ''er muss krank gewesen sein''?


Kajjo said:


> Mich wundert immer wieder, wie sehr du auf sehr ausgefallene, nicht gerade alltägliche Konstruktionen fixiert bist. Das hilft dir nicht, denn viel wichtiger wäre es, erst einmal die Grundlagen zu beherrschen als über Ausnahmen zu grübeln, die selbst manch einem Muttersprachler schwer fallen.



Gehe immer davon aus, das ich sowas irgendwo zu hören bekommen kann, deswegen, möchte ich mich lieber darauf vorbereiten.


----------



## Nussschnecke

Hallo Zusammen!

1. On this site: Subjektive Bedeutung der Modalverben - Subjektive Bedeutung -

_Falls die Vermutung oder die Wiedergabe einer Behauptung in der Vergangenheit geschieht, dann *steht das Modalverb im Präteritum *und wird entweder mit dem Infinitiv Präsens (gleichzeitiges Geschehen) oder Perfekt (vorzeitiges Geschehen) verbunden. Auf keinen Fall kann aber das Modalverb im Perfekt, Plusquamperfekt oder Futur stehen._

But there are no examples unfortunately mit musste or konnte etc...

Is that correct?

2. One more question: Is the sentence 

_Er muss krank gewesen sein    _ exactly the same as 
_Er wird krank gewesen sein_  ?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## JClaudeK

Nussschnecke said:


> _Er muss krank gewesen sein _ exactly the same as
> _Er wird krank gewesen sein_ ?


Not _exactly the same._

_"Er muss krank gewesen sein, [sonst wäre er sicher zur Party gekommen]." _sagt man, wenn man sich der Sache ziemlich sicher ist/ wenn man sich keine andere Möglichkeit ausmalen kann.

_"Er wird krank gewesen sein, [oder er hatte sonst einen Grund]." _ist wirklich nur eine Vermutung/ Annahme.



Nussschnecke said:


> But there are no examples unfortunately mit musste or konnte etc...


z.B.
- "Kannst Du dich an Perters Geburtstagsparty erinnern, wo wir vergebens auf Paul gewartet haben? Ich frage mich immer noch, warum er nicht da war."
- "Ja, ich habe ihn auch vermisst. Er *musste* (damals) krank gewesen sein."


----------



## Nussschnecke

Thank you very much JClaudeK, that helps me a lot!


----------

